# Help help help with a Princess.



## brickshooter (Jul 15, 2008)

I've a sister in her mid 30s. The problem is that she is stuck in a fairy-tale world. 

She is obsessed with European Royalties. She collects Royal magazines. She talks about wanting to marry a Prince, or Duke, or Earl. She is constantly online obsessed about the Royalties. 

And this obsession is screwing her life up. She's turned down great guys because they weren't "Royalties." Any time the guy that she is dating makes one wrong move, my sister pulls the "he's not a real gentleman," and dumps them. 

That was cute when she was in her teens. But now it seems like she stuck there. 

Help.


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb here: only she can snap herself out of it, and she won't until she realizes the error of her ways.

There are millions of ladies, but only a handful of royals. I'm going to assume you (and others) have already tried to talk sense into her, with no luck. I think the next time it comes up, you should just say "I hope the fairytale comes true for you".

Then just hope that she realizes it before its too late :/ In my opinion, when people are THAT deep into their own fantasies, they are the only ones who can get themselves out.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

brickshooter said:


> She is obsessed with European Royalties. She collects Royal magazines. She talks about wanting to marry a Prince, or Duke, or Earl. She is constantly online obsessed about the Royalties.


You could give her a reality check:

Unless she has a royal blood line she has very little chance at marrying royalty. These marriages are typically arranged to keep the wealth within the royal family.

Many men take on a mistress because they are not 'in love' with whomever they are married to since it wasn't their choice of a bride and it is also acceptable in many cases.

Both the men and women devote their lives to charitable service and spend much of their time apart.

Much like the Hollywood celebrities in the US, royals live very public lives and they have much less freedom to do as they please from day to day.

I've toured many castles in England owned by Dukes/Duchesses and while they are beautiful, the upkeep is unbelievable. Many of them do not live in the castles because the only way for them to keep them going is to open them up for tourists. They usually have a small apartment/home connected to the castle where they live very ordinary lives.

Prince Charles collects toilet seats because it's what gentlemen do :scratchhead:



brickshooter said:


> And this obsession is screwing her life up. She's turned down great guys because they weren't "Royalties." Any time the guy that she is dating makes one wrong move, my sister pulls the "he's not a real gentleman," and dumps them.


She may have very high standards and having a man in her life is less important to her than compromising those standards. My guess is that if and when her priorities shift, she will loosen up but until she meets someone who she really clicks with, she probably won't change much on her own.


----------

